# What is this - an Epicenter Copy?



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I ran across the RCA Bass Detonator on eBay while searching for a new turntable. It really looks like a clone of the Epicenter. At $19, I couldn't lose - so I bought one. When I receive it, I'll let you know what I found.

The only difference I see, externally, is the lack of the glowing "Epicenter" logo, the location of the power LED and that case. But, wow...

Anyone ever seen/played with one?

Here's a closer view:


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

What? No love for the $20 bass processor?

I just noticed there are plenty of other copies out there. It's not too difficult to build one. I'll probably never use it since they can really turd up the sound.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

envisionelec said:


> What? No love for the $20 bass processor?
> 
> I just noticed there are plenty of other copies out there. It's not too difficult to build one. I'll probably never use it since they can really turd up the sound.


its because of that maxxxbass crap that they put into music now so that people with crap sound systems can have bass too. cool concept, but my god it kills me.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

spl152db said:


> its because of that maxxxbass crap that they put into music now so that people with crap sound systems can have bass too. cool concept, but my god it kills me.


Yeah, but Maxxbass goes _the other way_, producing harmonics of the existing signal.

I haven't received it yet. I'll take it apart and dissect the design. If I don't destroy it I'll probably install it on my garage stereo with its monkey-coffin Fisher (Sanyo) speakers. I can't think of anything more worthy of such a processor.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

cool.... lol. well i been trying to decide if i should get an epicenter but damn they are expensive. if this is an exact replica of it, i dont mind spending $20 to try it out. I dont want to spend $140 and not like the bass it produces compared to my just having my HU do the work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen some of the other clones. Looking forward to seeing what you find out.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

hopefully we get ur review soon, and if its good, that guy is going to be rich from bassheads, lol


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

What a waste of time and money.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Show the guts and we shall compare componenets and we may be in for a shock.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i regret selling my epicenter.
i listen to a lot of old recordings


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

someone bought the refurb already.... if you call $20 dollars a waste of money to test/try something out, your in the wrong hobby.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it possible for someone to explain what these things do/sound like for the ignorant (or a quick PM), and how you tell the difference between processors? Some appear to have a PEQ in them, this is reconstruction, and I really need a remote level. Thought about getting one but not sure what the difference is with them, though a PEQ is not all bad either. I listen to new and old music, have a real problem with the bass level going all over the place between the two.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought the whole idea of the original Epicenter was that it would track the lowest-recorded bass fundamental and add another one at an octave lower than the recording, to "restore" the bass, for lack of a better term. Factually, the unit would be adding non-existent information to the recording, but that's besides the point.

Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

*FYI already posted the differences:*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ocontrol-epicenter-vs-rca-bass-detonator.html


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I was talking about all the clones, some appear to be PEQs not reconstructers. I have a PEQ but it has other EQ on it I don't need and its big. I'd rather have a remote, but the PEQ does work well I miss it my 16 band is not as good with bass no way. I've only used an EQ/PEQ nothing else for bass like this thing. Someone in anther thread said they work really well for old music with little bass, but not so good on new music with plenty of bass. On the other hand I could cheat and run the PEQ in the trunk and a bass processor in front with a remote level. Could not adjust bass SQ on the run that way, not liking that.

For example if you look at SS they have a pile of bass processors, they don't all appear to be reconstructers according to what I read.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

sqshoestring said:


> I was talking about all the clones, some appear to be PEQs not reconstructers. I have a PEQ but it has other EQ on it I don't need and its big. I'd rather have a remote, but the PEQ does work well I miss it my 16 band is not as good with bass no way. I've only used an EQ/PEQ nothing else for bass like this thing. Someone in anther thread said they work really well for old music with little bass, but not so good on new music with plenty of bass. On the other hand I could cheat and run the PEQ in the trunk and a bass processor in front with a remote level. Could not adjust bass SQ on the run that way, not liking that.
> 
> For example if you look at SS they have a pile of bass processors, they don't all appear to be reconstructers according to what I read.


Used sparingly, it can help small enclosure or high Qtc systems reach deeply without much effort.

I was quite surprised after connecting it in my car that:
A) It worked/sounded exactly like the Epicenter and... 
B) How much of a fantastic difference it made on radio. Talk radio voices, however, are irritating as the Epicloner tries to "hum along" with the voice. Like the Epicenter, it is defeatable by turning the knob completely counter clockwise.
C) It is a helluva lot of FUN even on most music. I haven't laughed that much about a car stereo sounding downright FLABBY in quite a long time. Tee hee.

It is my belief that AudioControl threatened legal action against the company...it's actually another company that had _licensed_ the RCA name - not RCA itself. I came to this conclusion because:

1) They're not sold as car audio processors but as a completely misleading "Turntable Processor"
2) No other clone is sold in the USA. 
3) There isn't a TRACE of information about the RC779D in search engines.

I should call AudioControl and get the scoop. They've always been super nice folks to talk/deal with.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Your my hero. I wont get one but I like how you compared them and experimented with it. Not many would of taken the time since its a non-name brand.

I had a feeling it had the same board (if not, atleast share the same components). Asians are always copying circuit boards and sometimes they do leave out quality.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

which knob do you turn all the way counter clockwise ?? remote ? sweep ? wide ?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't find any that cheap looks more like $50 or some questionable store. I'll wait a while then maybe grab one just to play with. I think that happens with RCA a lot, have a RCA mp3 player from walmart that promptly took a dump soon as the software was installed. They did offer an update, you lost all your music and had to do some screwing around to get it to work again. I just got a cable to run it into my 880 and it works but the face stays out the whole time lol.

Likewise, thanks for the very interesting report on it! I love this technical stuff but I'm not that far into it yet. I bet they did sue on it.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Miguel.Gto said:


> which knob do you turn all the way counter clockwise ?? remote ? sweep ? wide ?


The logical answer is the remote control...


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> The logical answer is the remote control...


thats what i thought but never hurts to double check


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

just bought one from underbid for $20

RCA RC779D Turntable Bass Detonator Bass Restoration Processor, Electronics, Audio, Other at Underbid.com


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

stills said:


> just bought one from underbid for $20
> 
> RCA RC779D Turntable Bass Detonator Bass Restoration Processor, Electronics, Audio, Other at Underbid.com


I saw that then looked up terrible reviews for that place lol, so I didn't know to buy from there or not.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok, its Vegas Day right....I bought one too we will see. :uhoh:



:snacks::juggle2::shrug:

They have a dual ported 12 box for $30, sealed one cheaper.
Lots of HT speaker wall bracket/mounts.
Metra .5" 6.5 speaker rings. 4.40

Bhahah, the RCA came up as top seller, who bought some....


The most expensive printer in the universe
http://underbid.com/product/760-281...IO_Multifunction_Printer_w_Auto_Duplexer.html


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

not me , they refunded my money.
must be sold out


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an order summary, better make some popcorn.....
It says 5-7 days to allow for full order processing and shipping, though they do have some huge freight stuff on the site.

>>>>>I got a refund too.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

better look elsewhere for them...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not going to pay that much for some ripoff copy at a no-name store that I have to solder just to make it work, with no warranty/etc.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> I'm not going to pay that much for some ripoff copy at a no-name store that I have to solder just to make it work, with no warranty/etc.


When was the last time you actually warrantied something and they took it back??:laugh:

WOW 2.00 worth of parts and 20-30 minutes of soldering (even faster if your a pro) and your saying you can't do it? Shows how lazy some Americans have gotten. Not even to save money they will work, "hell no I rather pay 10x more and have the same circuit board in a different heatsink that has "AudioControl" silkscreen on it because with that said it has to work better now that the same circuit board in a different chassis."


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

yup, thats why i got it, exact same thing for only 20 bucks and changing out 8 resistors is not bad at all...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Miguel.Gto said:


> yup, thats why i got it, exact same thing for only 20 bucks and changing out 8 resistors is not bad at all...


I owned the AudioControl 2xs crossover a long time ago, and I built a subsonic filter at 10 Hz using some parts from Radio Shack... back when Radio Shack sold things like that. :blush:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> When was the last time you actually warrantied something and they took it back??:laugh:
> 
> WOW 2.00 worth of parts and 20-30 minutes of soldering (even faster if your a pro) and your saying you can't do it? Shows how lazy some Americans have gotten. Not even to save money they will work, "hell no I rather pay 10x more and have the same circuit board in a different heatsink that has "AudioControl" silkscreen on it because with that said it has to work better now that the same circuit board in a different chassis."


Why don't you find me one for $20 all I see is $60 from a store that might rip me off. I can fix an amp and make money if I have time, and excepting EQ and TA I've never liked all the sound gimmick things I've heard in the past. Why should I blow $60 on one to find out, its not a good deal IMO. Hooray for you getting one for 20, I'm just a lazy American that has better places for $60 like maybe towards midbass drivers something I actually need.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> Why don't you find me one for $20 all I see is $60 from a store that might rip me off. I can fix an amp and make money if I have time, and excepting EQ and TA I've never liked all the sound gimmick things I've heard in the past. Why should I blow $60 on one to find out, its not a good deal IMO. Hooray for you getting one for 20, I'm just a lazy American that has better places for $60 like maybe towards midbass drivers something I actually need.


LOL I thought you were talking about 20 bucks been too much. I agree 60.00 is too much if you can get it for 20.00.


----------



## Miguel.Gto (Mar 25, 2011)

got here today !!!!  now i just need to purchase my subs, box, headunit.... lol


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> LOL I thought you were talking about 20 bucks been too much. I agree 60.00 is too much if you can get it for 20.00.


Not seeing any for 20, I'll look later. I repaired and sold one amp last week, just did three more should be able to pedal tomorrow. Little less cash local but no shipping/packaging/listing/ebay&paypal fees/no pays/etc and its green cash so not much difference. Might get those midbass yet lol.


----------

